# Creek finds



## sandchip (Dec 8, 2013)

Pretty nice out last Sunday, so I hit the creek and found a couple of things.  By far the biggest piece of petrified wood that I've found anywhere.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 8, 2013)

Found this a little while later.  All beat to hell, but I was glad to find it.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 8, 2013)

Bottom.


----------



## antlerman23 (Dec 8, 2013)

wow! that bottle is killer!


----------



## ScottBSA (Dec 8, 2013)

I was unaware that Georgia had geologic formations that contained petrified wood.  Cool find.  It is equally cool find to see a pontilled medicine rolling along in the bottom of a creek or sticking out the side of the bank.  Great day indeed. Scott


----------



## MIdigger (Dec 9, 2013)

You may be on to something there!.


----------



## ironmountain (Dec 9, 2013)

that bottle is sweet. nice pic!


----------



## hunter2000 (Dec 9, 2013)

How old do you think that piece of wood is?  A pontiled med to boot. Nice really!!Is there value in the wood or is it more for keeping?its freezing up here in NH no diving for a while for me.Congrats


----------



## glass man (Feb 7, 2014)

WOW! COOL!That wood is beautiful...bet some one at UNIVERSITY OF GEORGIA would love to see that!! Great bottle too...the town I live in is old enough to have pontiled bottles in it ..but have never found one...not eve a bottom of one...JAMIE


----------



## MedBottle1 (Feb 11, 2014)

The Flint River in GA is littered with petrified wood. Found a ton on the banks when the water was down. Pieces looked like deer antlers...it was crazy! Anyone in GA want to dig or hunt?


----------



## RCO (Mar 2, 2014)

the bottle is neat , never found wood that old here , not sure if any is out there to find or not . often do find old pieces from early 1900's from old logging operations but never anything that old


----------



## sandchip (Mar 10, 2014)

[attachment=ink.JPG] [attachment=pet5.JPG] [attachment=pet6.JPG] Found another piece yesterday.  Like a roll of salami split down the middle.  Also, this little ink.


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 10, 2014)

Too cool, Guntherhess lives in Frederick.


----------

